# What's causing rare allergic reactions to Pfizer's vaccine



## Becky1951 (Dec 22, 2020)

PFIZER-BIONTECH VACCINE INGREDIENTS:

— mRNA 

— Lipids (4-hydroxybutyl)azanediyl)bis(hexane-6,1-diyl)bis(2-hexyldecanoate) & 2[(polyethylene glycol)-2000]- N,N-ditetradecylacetamide &1,2-distearoyl-sn-glycero-3-phosphocholine & cholesterol

— potassium chloride

— monobasic potassium phosphate

— sodium chloride

— dibasic sodium phosphate dihydrate

— sucrose

Full article:

https://www.livescience.com/allergies-pfizer-coronavirus-vaccine.html


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hmmmm.  Almost reads like the ingredients used in San Quentin for a lethal injection.......


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2020)

And Becky, can you provide a list of the ingredients in all the other vaccines we receive?


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> And Becky, can you provide a list of the ingredients in all the other vaccines we receive?


From an article @ Live Science:
A compound called polyethylene glycol (PEG), "could be the culprit," Dr. Peter Marks, the director of the Food and Drug Administration's (FDA) Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research, told reporters on Friday (Dec. 19). This compound is also present in Moderna's vaccine, which has a similar makeup to Pfizer's, and was given emergency approval in the U.S. on Dec. 18.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> And Becky, can you provide a list of the ingredients in all the other vaccines we receive?



I'm sure I could google each one, but won't, but you can if its important to you.

I have no need to find other vaccine ingredients, just this new rushed one.


----------



## win231 (Dec 22, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> From an article @ Live Science:
> A compound called polyethylene glycol (PEG), "could be the culprit," Dr. Peter Marks, the director of the Food and Drug Administration's (FDA) Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research, told reporters on Friday (Dec. 19). This compound is also present in Moderna's vaccine, which has a similar makeup to Pfizer's, and was given emergency approval in the U.S. on Dec. 18.


Well, that's a good one.  Another name for Polyethylene Glycol is "Antifreeze."  It has been used as a murder weapon so many times, they added a bitter-tasting ingredient to hide the sweet taste.  Unless they test for it specifically at autopsy, they list the cause of death as the Flu because the symptoms are similar.
This woman killed 2 husbands with it for the Insurance money:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynn_Turner_(murderer)


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 22, 2020)

Well that's just great !   
Lets all go get a shot of antifreeze!


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> Another name for Polyethylene Glycol is "Antifreeze."


I think Ethylene Glycol is the antifreeze version, not *Poly*ethylene glycol.  I guess it must be like how carbon *mon*oxide is very poisonous but carbon *di*oxide isn't poisonous.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 22, 2020)

*Polyethylene glycol* (PEG) is a petroleum-derivative compound that is made from ethylene *glycol* (ethane-1,2-diol), the main ingredient in *antifreeze*. PEG can be found in a number of other products, including skin creams and personal lubricants, and as a food additive for anti-foaming purposes.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 22, 2020)

a synthetic resin made by polymerizing ethylene glycol, in particular any of a series of water-soluble oligomers and polymers used chiefly as solvents or waxes.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 22, 2020)

also i did not see that on that list you put up becky. i didn't see any of that listed on the packaging image i saw online either.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Well that's just great !
> Lets all go get a shot of antifreeze!



Antifreeze

*There is no antifreeze in vaccines.  A single component of antifreeze – polyethylene glycol – is used to inactivate the flu virus in one brand of that vaccine; it is also used in the purification of certain vaccines.*  This chemical is also widely and safely used in personal care products, such as skin creams and toothpaste.

https://www.kdheks.gov/immunize/download/Facts_about_Childhood_Vaccine_Ingredients.pdf


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 22, 2020)

I still say -- somebody, somewhere, and probably more than one somebody, is going to be allergic to anything you can imagine,  If we refused to utilize anything that somebody might be allergic to, we wouldn't have any foods, clothing, medicines or anything else.  

I think we are making *WAY* too much of the fact that some people may be allergic to components in this vaccine.  That statement is true of just about everything on the planet -- eggs, wool, peanuts, dogs, cats, every medicine in your medicine cabinet, bee stings, shellfish, penicillin, grass, _ad infinitum_.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> also i did not see that on that list you put up becky. i didn't see any of that listed on the packaging image i saw online either.


Lipids (4-hydroxybutyl)azanediyl)bis(hexane-6,1-diyl)bis(2-hexyldecanoate) & 2[(*polyethylene glycol*)-2000]- N,N-ditetradecylacetamide &1,2-distearoyl-sn-glycero-3-phosphocholine & cholesterol

Its listed in the article. 

https://www.livescience.com/allergies-pfizer-coronavirus-vaccine.html


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 23, 2020)

I've been reading about *Polyethylene glycol, *it seems safe enough, its been used in many medications for years.
But can cause an allergic reaction for some as many other things also do.


----------



## oldman (Dec 23, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> PFIZER-BIONTECH VACCINE INGREDIENTS:
> 
> — mRNA
> 
> ...


They gave me Potassium Chloride when I was in the hospital through my IV. They told me it was being given because the other medicines that I was being given was depleting my levels of Potassium. I remember when I would get out of bed to try to get to the bathroom, I would walk like a drunken sailor. (No offense to any sailors. It's just a figure of speech.) My blood pressure was really low for awhile.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2020)

As with most things, the dose makes the poison.  Pure drinking water can be deadly if over consumed.  Salt, too.  

The amount of polyethylene glycol in vaccines is obviously not toxic or people in the clinical trial group would have been dropping like flies.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> As with most things, the dose makes the poison.  Pure drinking water can be deadly if over consumed.  Salt, too.
> 
> The amount of polyethylene glycol in vaccines is obviously not toxic or people in the clinical trial group would have been dropping like flies.


there's a small amount of formaldehyde in the flu vaccines. if i had known that i never would've taken it. i'm allergic to formaldehyde. after the 3rd vaccination i had to quit taking them cuz they made it hard for me to breathe. certain meds bother my tourette syndrome too. i think the covid vaccine may have irritated that a little. i will know more with the second shot.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> there's a small amount of formaldehyde in the flu vaccines. if i had known that i never would've taken it. i'm allergic to formaldehyde. after the 3 vaccination i had to quit taking them cuz they made it hard for me to breathe. certain meds bother my tourette syndrome too. i think the covid vaccine may have irritated that a little. i will know more with the second shot.


Marci, you probably know this, but I'll send up the warning just in case.  People with formaldehyde allergies or sensitivities should always launder new clothing before wearing it.  Many fabrics are finished with formaldehyde.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Somehow, this whole discussion brings to mind the old schoolyard taunt:

"Cooties!  Cooties!  A girl touched you, so now you've got cooties!  Eeeeeew!"


----------



## Liberty (Dec 23, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> From an article @ Live Science:
> A compound called polyethylene glycol (PEG), "could be the culprit," Dr. Peter Marks, the director of the Food and Drug Administration's (FDA) Center for Biologics Evaluation and Research, told reporters on Friday (Dec. 19). This compound is also present in Moderna's vaccine, which has a similar makeup to Pfizer's, and was given emergency approval in the U.S. on Dec. 18.


We used it in our food manufacturing business as a "gum" component.  Here are some other uses for the food grade product:


Polyethylene glycol (PEG) is a petroleum-derivative compound that is made from ethylene glycol (ethane-1,2-diol), the main ingredient in antifreeze. PEG can be found in a *number of other products*, *including skin creams and personal lubricants*, and as a *food additive for anti-foaming purposes*. Additionally, PEG is the active ingredient in a number of medications prescribed for *treating constipation*.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Somehow, this whole discussion brings to mind the old schoolyard taunt:
> 
> "Cooties!  Cooties!  A girl touched you, so now you've got cooties!  Eeeeeew!"


For me it brings to mind there are many odd ingredients in the foods we eat, the meds we take and the things we come in contact with everyday without giving it a second thought.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 23, 2020)

If people "Stressed" over the ingredients in most prescription drugs, they would probably be hesitant to take anything other than a baby aspirin.  Every Drug, or vaccine, has components that can be harmful to a few, but if the overwhelming majority can safely take these medicines, they are probably worthwhile.  If you listen to these endless "ask your doctor" commercials, it quickly becomes obvious that NONE of them are 100% safe for everyone.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

To give this a more serious answer, just listing the chemical ingredients of any vaccine or medication proves nothing, unless we are all professional chemists and research physicians.  In that case, we would have a serious, analytical discussion about it. It is totally meaningless in a social media forum, and just prompts people to keep arguing beyond their levels of expertise on the subject.

Every medication contains chemical or biological ingredients. So what?  Providing such a list accomplishes absolutely nothing except boosting fears in those who are already illogically fearful. 

Taking a vaccine or any other kind of medication requires a kind of "faith" in the doctors and scientists who are providing this medication. Unless they are evil villains, trying to do harm to people, or quacks with no knowledge of what they are telling people to put into their bodies, in general I tend to trust them. The medications have been adequately tested to at least demonstrate that they are doing no harm. Yes, of course there are always allergic reactions. Some people are allergic to bread, eggs, nuts, you name it. Does that prove that there is something dangerous about those foods, for most people (who are not allergic?)

Seeing the very sane prominent people getting their vaccine shot on public TV, which shows the public that they are putting their money where their mouth is, is a pretty convincing argument about the safety of the vaccine. I will not waste one nanosecond worrying about all the scary-sounding ingredients. You can do that with every vaccine and medication on earth.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 23, 2020)

Contraindications from other meds, etc. could also be a driver.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 23, 2020)

"Every medication contains chemical or biological ingredients. So what? Providing such a list accomplishes absolutely nothing except boosting fears in those who are already illogically fearful."

Providing a list is essential, people need to know if there might be an ingredient they are allergic to.

Scientists can and do make mistakes, they are human not Gods.

There is nothing wrong with questioning this vaccine as it was rushed. Yes it seems safe right now unless you have a severe allergy to one of its ingredients, and remember the second dose hasn't been administered yet, so until that happens we really have no clear idea if its safety.

"fears in those who are already illogically fearful."

Who are you to decide who is, or isn't illogical?
That's just your opinion, others have their opinions. 

Others may feel you have an illogical need to push others to agree with you.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 23, 2020)

What I love is when the paperwork says "don't take this or that if you are allergic to it" and you are absolutely clueless if you are or aren't!


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

Liberty, LOL! And who would just casually take a substance that they already know they are allergic to anyway?

That's like the canned phone messages you get when you call your doctor, before someone actually comes on the line:  "If this is a medical emergency, call 911."  Like you didn't know that? 

Becky, who am I? Well, for starters, I am a person on this forum with the perfect right to call something illogical if I see it that way.  Example: A forum member with a lifelong phobia about taking an aspirin (they once heard a story, etc.)  tells us that it's a true fact, concealed by the evil scientists who work for Bayer, that some people have been known to grow two heads from the use of aspirin.  If we think that's illogical, that's just our opinion on the subject.  The people in the "two-head" camp have an equal right to their opinions.  And who am I to argue with them?


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2020)

Many people are annoyed at such warnings because it shakes their confidence in what they want to perceive as a Cure-All.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

"Contraindications from other meds, etc. could also be a driver."

Valid point, Liberty. And that is part of their testing process. Their volunteers are vetted for all kinds of things, including the use of other meds.


----------



## Sliverfox (Dec 23, 2020)

My husband  says he Will Not  get the vaccine.

He is one of those who has  reactions to  meds.

Last flu shot he had at work made him sick all Winter.
He ended up taking  medicine  for  8 weeks to get better.

Could only eat cream of wheat,jello, poached eggs on milk toast.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> My husband says he Will Not get the vaccine.
> 
> He is one of those who has reactions to meds.


Then I agree with him...


----------



## JEmery (Jun 4, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Antifreeze
> 
> *There is no antifreeze in vaccines.  A single component of antifreeze – polyethylene glycol – is used to inactivate the flu virus in one brand of that vaccine; it is also used in the purification of certain vaccines.*  This chemical is also widely and safely used in personal care products, such as skin creams and toothpaste.
> 
> https://www.kdheks.gov/immunize/download/Facts_about_Childhood_Vaccine_Ingredients.pdf


As a person who has reacted to PEG, that stuff is toxic! Yes it is used in lots of products; hence, I read labels and avoid those products. PEG intolerance/allergy is serious business.  It is a cousin to ethylene glycol, close enough for me; the CO/CO2 comparison is not good enough to justify it as okay.  As a nurse (I work with lots of patients w/GI issues), I see lots of patients who drink PEG daily to stay regular; eventually, their bowels just shut down and they get obstructed. I advise them to eat raw celery daily (or in a smoothie with apples - all organic) which will do the trick while arming the system with nutrients. Celery is excellent for blood pressure as well. J Emery, RN


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 4, 2021)

Update husband did get his  shots in  April.
No reaction to them.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 4, 2021)

JEmery said:


> As a person who has reacted to PEG, that stuff is toxic! Yes it is used in lots of products; hence, I read labels and avoid those products. PEG intolerance/allergy is serious business.  It is a cousin to ethylene glycol, close enough for me; the CO/CO2 comparison is not good enough to justify it as okay.  As a nurse (I work with lots of patients w/GI issues), I see lots of patients who drink PEG daily to stay regular; eventually, their bowels just shut down and they get obstructed. I advise them to eat raw celery daily (or in a smoothie with apples - all organic) which will do the trick while arming the system with nutrients. Celery is excellent for blood pressure as well. J Emery, RN


Great post.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> As with most things, the dose makes the poison.  Pure drinking water can be deadly if over consumed.



Therefore, injecting poison is fine - because drinking pure water is fine!     
Even if the poison kills you, it builds up your immunity, so you won't die from imaginary things!    

No, none of that makes any sense to me. 
What strange twisted thinking some people insist on doing to try and convince themselves.


----------



## win231 (Jun 4, 2021)

The severity of an allergic reaction depends on an individual's sensitivity to an ingredient; not how toxic it is.
Years ago, an optometrist suggested I try contact lenses.  They were OK - for a week.  Then I woke up one morning with both eyes dark red - like watermelon.  I rushed to an eye doctor in a panic.  He explained that "Thimerosal" is a preservative in the cleaning & wetting solution & it "May" cause a reaction in some people, but it's unlikely because it is present in such tiny concentrations.
Since I never heard of Thimerosal, I looked it up.  It's Mercury.  It is cheap.  And toxic.  For years, dentists used silver fillings - containing Mercury.  And they knew how harmful it was - especially in the mouth, where fillings degrade over time & leak Mercury into the bloodstream.

*"Thimerosal*_ is a mercury-containing organic compound (an organomercurial). Since the 1930s, it has been widely used as a preservative in a number of biological and drug products, *including many vaccines*, to help prevent potentially life threatening contamination with harmful microbes."_
And allergic reactions to Mercury are not rare - as my first doctor said they were.

Another eye doctor I saw said "Many people are more sensitive to certain ingredients, so their reaction can be much more serious."

So.....if you want to hear me laugh at you, criticize my decision to avoid any vaccine or drug I consider unnecessary or unsafe.


----------



## oldman (Jun 5, 2021)

Ethylene Glycol is used in many different types of paints, fuels and other petroleum based matters. I remember from back in chemistry class, we used it as an additive with other chemicals during experiments. Just can’t recall which ones.


----------

